
Hackers Publish List of Phished Discord Credentials - thecsw
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/evye3a/hackers-publish-list-of-discord-email-addresses-passwords-login-credentials
======
todipa
I wonder if we will ever see 3-way authentication? Password, Biometric, and
Cell Phone.

